# Fletching with Feathers



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have been building and fletching my own arrows since I started bow hunting. In the past I have always used either DuraVanes, Bohning, or AAE. Usually what ever was on sale when I ran out of the previous brand.

I have been considering using feathers, from what I under stand they are faster and more forgiving than plastic.

I have a few questions, I am currently using Whisker Buscuit rests, will these work with feathers?

I straight fletch my arrows, should I use Right wing, Left wing, or does it matter?

I know that you are suppost to powder you feathers to keep them dry, but what happens it they get wet? How do they fly?

What happens to the feathers on a pass through shot?

Compared to pastic fletching, how much harder are they to work with?

Any and all replys will be greathy appreciated!
:sniper: 
:beer:


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

Let's see, I think feathers are louder than vanes. Also, if they get wet, they don't fly very good at all. I think the vanes are actually more durable. Just my opinion.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Well I can't say how they work with the biscuit. I would guess they would be fine but maybe the edges would become frayed.

As for the speed you are correct. Feathers are lighter so the arrow is slightly faster. That is for the beginning of the flight. I think 30 yards is where they say the vanes catch up and the feathers are slower after that point. The reason being is that the feathers offer more resistance than the vanes and thus spin the arrow faster but this drag also slows it faster.

As for the type of feather it will depend on what offset or helical you use. If your using a right helical or offset use the right wing and visa versa. Truflight feathers are better than Gateway feathers in some peoples minds. I haven't noticed much difference.

As for the wet they will just lay down when wet or passing through the deer. That is what makes the feather more forgiving too. It will lay down and spring back after contact (not wet). If wet they just kinda lay down and stay. If your bow is tuned to perfection I don't know if you will notice as much difference. It will not be like a bare shaft shot but closer to that than one with feathers. I hunt out of a blind so I don't worry about the wetness issue. I did shoot a 3D last year which was in the rain and my estimating is all that was off the flight was as expected except off a few yards due to the additional water weight.


----------



## sportsaholic07 (Dec 22, 2005)

make sure you get sturdy vanes if you're going to shoot the bisket as it makes them wavy and inaccurate


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Would 4 inch Gateways handle the biscuit?


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i shoot feathers and use a biscut... plan on replacing fletching... they get eaten up pretty quick, actually. as far as when wet, plan on a lot of variation... they will get erratic... on a pass through, they will just lay down, but if they get too wet, they will stay that way... you can steam them back usually, over a pot of water... as far as difficult to work with, they are about the same, unless you handle them with wet hands or spill coffee on them (don't ask)... i prefer to shoot feathers from nostalgia, but the vanes are usually more durable, especially in wet weather...


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

How often do you have to replace the feathers. I usually get between 150-200 shots through the busciut with plastic vanes before having to replace them. Is feather life lower than this?

I love the biscuit, reduced vane/feather life is a problem I'm willing to deal with.

Oh, and just for the record, plastic vanes don't stick very well either if you spill coffee on them.(Don't ask how I know this!)


----------



## sportsaholic07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Remington 7400 said:


> How often do you have to replace the feathers. I usually get between 150-200 shots through the busciut with the plastic vanes...
> 
> 
> Remington 7400 said:
> ...


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

Remington,I use blazer vains2.5". they are great vains and will stablize your hunting broadheads and field tips to.

I have shot feathers through the WB for a while and they will last a long time,just put a drop of glue in front and back of the feathers,and,or vains.

If you will put your arrows with the feathers in a glass of water and shoot them i bet you wont notice a big difference,inside of 30 yds.

The blazer vains are the way to go with the WB.They last forver just put that drop of glue in front and back of the vains.If you have a proublum with the vains then cheak your set up with the WB.I have used them for about 6 MOS.and no sign of wear.pan.


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

I shoot feathers out of my whisker biscuit with no problem. I shoot feathers out of my recurve and longbow also. I make my feathers with the right clamp. This makes the arrow spin faster and you get better flight patterns. I learned this my my best friends dad. He also shot feathers and now that i have been shooting feathers for 5 years i wont go back to vanes. Just my piece of info.

3006SHOOTER


----------

